# Bleeding



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Whilst with the breeder Holly reacted badly to 2 different types of dry food - Eubakanuba and science plan so I have put her straight onto NI which she loves. This morning she has passed some blood again and I was wondering if I should take her to the vets today or leave it until tomorrow

She seems happy enough in herself - eating, going to the loo, playing etc so not sure what to do


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor thing I would def get it checked out (it could just be a small tear or parasite both of which are easily rectified)
But im no vet! Im sure she'll be ok till tomorrow and im sure your vets will have emergency appointments so you will be seen tomorrow.
Hope it all goes ok


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would give the vets a visit and take a sample with you for them to have a look. 
Poppy had the same problem and a trip to the vets and a course of antibiotics cleared it up. (I 'm now a puppy poo watcher ).
The Vet will put your mind at ease, as it is a worry when your little one is not right (just like the kids).
Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

*hi*

typical example of problems when you change food !!! keep the puppy to the original food it was reared on dont keep changing food ! big mistake the bowel bleeds but puppy will be ok go back to breeder they should be advising you about all of this , should not be posted on a forum !!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww wee girly, give her till tomorrow and see how she is. seeing as she has alredy had problems with her puppy food before, it might have been an idea to leave her on the puppy food for the first couple of days, but if youv switched her to NI already probably best to stick with that rather than upsetting her again by switching back. if nessaserly pup her on a little white fich and rice. but if its not cleared up by tomorrow maybe a quick checkup at the vet


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Agree with Kendal. Keep her on NI now you've switched and keep an eye on her. She should settle fine over a day or so. Would advise anyone bringing a puppy home to keep them on the breeders food for around a week until they settle as stress combined with change of food can be a bit much but she should be fine. Presumably you have her booked in for a check up with your vet one or two days after collecting anyway so can ask about it then.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

romeo said:


> typical example of problems when you change food !!! keep the puppy to the original food it was reared on dont keep changing food ! big mistake the bowel bleeds but puppy will be ok go back to breeder they should be advising you about all of this , should not be posted on a forum !!!!


I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone but I only brought her home yesterday. It was at the breeders the bleeding happened, it had started to clear up then on the change of food the breeder did but it started again at the breeders, she came home to me bleeding. As it happens the bleeding is better this afternoon and the poo is more formed than it was. She seems fine in herself which is why i was in a pickle about whether or not to go to a vets today.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not offened you were only looking for some reassurance,thats what this forum is about help and advice is it not??
I would still talk to vet but yea it maybe just because of the change in diet but always best to be sure.Also prehaps speak to breeder as she may have more insight into the problem?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I had the same thing with Dylan and it cleared up after a couple of days on NI, but some others have mentioned that their puppies had a parasite infection which needed antibiotics, so if it doesn't clear up in a day or two, I'd get her checked out, especially as she was already upset whilst still at the breeders on her original food. Also, if she seems to become out of sorts and not lively and playful I'd take her straight to the vet as she could get dehydrated.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mrs Stevo said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone. As it happens the bleeding is better this afternoon and the poo is more formed than it was. She seems fine in herself which is why i was in a pickle about whether or not to go to a vets today.


You are not offending anyone, we are happy to help so never feel worried about asking for help and advice.

Sounds like the switch to NI is the best thing for her as some dogs just don't get on with food that contains cereals and rice. She seems to be settling so she should be just fine in a day or so.

Are you having fun?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mrs Stevo said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone but I only brought her home yesterday. It was at the breeders the bleeding happened, it had started to clear up then on the change of food the breeder did but it started again at the breeders, she came home to me bleeding. As it happens the bleeding is better this afternoon and the poo is more formed than it was. She seems fine in herself which is why i was in a pickle about whether or not to go to a vets today.


Hi

Try not to take any negative comments to heart. Most of us haven't had a puppy for a long while if at all and you were only doing what lots of people have on this forum and that is ask advice. Hopefully she will be ok on her new food and a vet check up is always advisable with a new puppy just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

well said ali


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Liz in my view this is exactly what this forum is for, us oldies (seniors, veterans etc)can advise and share our experiences. Between us we will have all faced many many problems and found solutions that may be helpful to others. Don't even begin to feel your post was inappropriate and keep on asking as many questions as you like - however silly they may seem. Izzy had lots of blood in her poo for a very long time. The vet was much more concerned about the puddles of mucus that came out as that indicated the stipping of the gut. It took a while but she is fine most of the time now - has not had any problems at all this month since starting the NI. Usually I would have at least one bout of diarrhoea a fortnight as she has such a sensitive gut. KEEP ASKING! For me it was like having my first baby, but weirdly we already know alot about babies and I knew nothing about puppies! xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Liz I forgot to say the most serious situation is if the puppy dehydrates. If she is not drinking to make up for the fluid loss get to the vets now!!!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Liz you did the right thing with this post.

It was Poppy that had the problem with the parasite infection, and the antibiotics cleared it up, she has had no problems since. I for one know how worrying this sort of problem is.

We got Rosie last Saturday and even though see was a loverly bundle of fun, I was still worried about her until she had been checked over by the Vet on Monday.

I have over 40 years experience of keeping dogs but have got a lot from this forum as the shared knowledge is so good.

Keep posting as you will add to his knowledge with your experiences.

Again I hope Holly is back on track soon.

Colin.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> typical example of problems when you change food !!! keep the puppy to the original food it was reared on dont keep changing food ! big mistake the bowel bleeds but puppy will be ok go back to breeder they should be advising you about all of this , should not be posted on a forum !!!!


Bit harsh I think, she was only looking for advice as a new worried owner. After all this is what this site is about.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I read my question back and i didn't phrase it very well at all. i could see how it looked like I was changing the food at the drop of a hat. I am just so desperate to get it right as i have no experience with puppies/dogs. I feel more out of my depth than I did when I had my actual babies as there are a wealth of people falling over themselves to advise you how to do this and basically I have you lot and a husband that is still only kinda talking to me for picking her up a couple of weeks early. I can't have him say 'told you so'


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Liz make no apologies! You have every right to ask for help and support and be treated accordingly with help and support, god knows that will be me in 6 weeks and I too have a hubby who's not keen lol


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Liz make no apologies! You have every right to ask for help and support and be treated accordingly with help and support, god knows that will be me in 6 weeks and I too have a hubby who's not keen lol


I know its only day one but it has been fantastic. She is so lovely and I am so excited for you as I know whats in store and how wonderful and funny it will be


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mrs Stevo said:


> I read my question back and i didn't phrase it very well at all. i could see how it looked like I was changing the food at the drop of a hat.


Liz, you've now explained that the problem actually started at the breeders, so it was certainly not anything you did that caused the problem. In the circumstances, if a food change was needed anyway, you've probably done the best thing putting her onto NI and I'm sure that she'll be fine soon. As long as you watch in case of dehydration, you're doing all you can. I'm sure the breeders will want to know how she's doing anyway, as they are aware of the problem.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

What is it with our hubbys, they all must be from non doggie households!!!!! p.s........ liz keep asking the questions .......... i surely will next week when i get mine & won't take no notice of anyone telling me not to!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Also if she is now on NI it will be hydrating her as it has a lot of fluid in it. Dogs tend to drink a lot more water when on dry kibble. You could also mix a tablespoon of water through the NI to make sure she is getting plenty of fluids.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

strof51 said:


> It was Poppy that had the problem with the parasite infection, and the antibiotics cleared it up, she has had no problems since. I for one know how worrying this sort of problem is.


Maisie also had a parasite infection when we first got her, undiagnosed for a while, but also cleared up on antibiotics.

It doesn't sound like this is the case with Holly, but if it continues, its worth getting a sample checked out at the vet.

Having said that, I'm sure your pup will be just fine in a day or two. Keep your eye on it, and keep asking questions on here too....


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Also if she is now on NI it will be hydrating her as it has a lot of fluid in it. Dogs tend to drink a lot more water when on dry kibble. You could also mix a tablespoon of water through the NI to make sure she is getting plenty of fluids.


oooohhh thank you what a good idea, i will do that tomorrow as it will make her 110g a day seem more. She only weighs 2.2kg she's a little dot


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Very pleased to report no bleeding today at all I am so happy that the NI appears to have worked. Thank goodness I read lots on here or I think i would be in a right mess xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Pleased she's improving x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

glad to hear it. 

you never know it could have had nothing to do with the food, some dogs can get a little blood in their poo from stress of being in a new inviroment, we see it at the kennels, there are some dogs who come in and have it for 2 day then are fine for the rest of their stay, others have it for longer. 

but glad she seems to have sorted herself out. she is a wee cracker.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so glad!!!! she is quite a doll too!


----------

